

Show HN: SMRZr – Summarize YouTube Videos - sloankev
http://smrzr.com

======
pvnick
Love it! Very useful, bookmarked (bkmrkt?)

Slightly offtopic, but what's with startups and one-off projects just taking a
word and removing all the vowels? Seems edgy I guess. Or agile, like _we write
fast and break words_.

~~~
sloankev
Thanks! I wanted a short domain name for sharing -- so I just summarized the
word "summarizer"!

------
appplemac
<irony>Yahoo! will be contacting you in a while, they love the summarisation
stuff</irony>

